# After Apocalypse show/history channel



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

HUh? am I the only one who watched this tonite? dang, it's no fun when there's no one to throw popcorn at!

overall pretty good. unrealistic in the trek of the fam through the mojave. if that doesn't make a few people think about the hell of cities I don't know what will!

new word, opportunivore pc slang for looter 

had to laugh at the orange water in the bucket, that's what the water looks like raw from our well


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

I knew someone from here would be watching it !
Good eye opener for a world pandemic scenario and hundreds of millions of people die off.
Total system collapse, your on your own.
I wasn't surprised at what would happen but DW was.
For satellite viewers with history channel, a must watch program, LOL
Homesteaders rule !


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

I wanted to watch it but it didnt come on til midnight last night. It will be on again at a reasonable hour on Saturday and I plan to watch it then.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I saw snippets of it. Looked pretty good and more honest than most things that you can see. But I still think it is sugar coated... it would be worse, of course.


----------



## brosil (Dec 15, 2003)

I ran onto the last part of it by accident. It looked pretty good.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

wyld thang i was watching with ya...:bouncy:..:goodjob:....i think it was a real good show and hope some sheeple seen it and are out today making plans and getting a few supplies.for most their mind will let them get "beat" before they even get started in true survival skills.be ready for the shock of what is going to happen and handle and deal with it.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

We watched it last night. We thought it was pretty good but we really couldn't stand the main characters. The wife really bothered me because all she seemed to do was cry and whine. I really wanted to reach through the screen and slap her.

I was happy to see that our daughters, who never really expressed an interest in this type of thing, were watching intently and even shouted out when they felt that the family was making a mistake.


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

I watched it too. Thought I would loose my patience with the main characters myself several times. I think some of the problems were downplayed. Thought in the real world the problems would be much worse. The looters for instance. Seems like the looters were more relaxed then I would think in the real world. Likewise the faux national guard roadblock. If they did a better job, that family would have been stripped clean at the roadblock.

When the guy's SUV tire went flat, they just abandoned the SUV. If it was me, I would have just ridden the rim down the road a mile till I came across another SUV and stripped the tires.

Likewise, the husband is so surprised when he finds a handgun in the SUV of the flu victim. The first thing I would have done while trying to get out is to find a gun. Then, he thinks he can just drive into town to get gas and food.

Well, maybe the show wants to show just how unprepared the average suburbanite is, both physically, and mentally. It did illustrate how the food will quickly run out, how the electricity and water would go out, how they wouldn't find food or water out in the desert, and how people before them would have stripped out anything of value before they got there. It also showed that the people with guns will be the ones in charge, for good or bad.

If it was me, I would have decided to abandon the house and get out as soon as the hospital was closed. That is a major indicator of infrastructure breakdown. By the time they decided to leave, they couldn't, except on foot. Refugees on foot are usually taking a death march! I would have made the effort to find bicycles, so we could at least cover more distance per day.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

I caught it about 15 minutes into it/ watched the remaining 1 hour and 45 minutes.. I was busy writing letters on the computer..

Just remember that children can be the most dangerous ones out there.. See the girl that was cooking the pet, come out shooting the shotgun??

Then the folks with stockpiles of food, will be the ones in control after 16+ weeks after the event begings. Not to mention the looters, having to go to the bathroom in the back yard (complainers!!), and the lack of compassion from those running wild in the streets while heavily armed..

They did cover a "Bug Out Bag"/ or as I like the name also used - GOOD (Get Out Of Dodge) bag.. Water weighs 8.3 pounds per gallon, so while on foot - how much water can you carry across the desert??

Makes me glad, that I live in a rural area of the soggy Pacific Northwest area already.... We have lots of water compared to the area that they wound up in! Then they were trying to get to Idaho weeks/ months after things went South?? What were they thinking???


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

In the wife's defense she was the one who wanted to leave town a lot earlier than the hub, and she did pull the trigger at one point. Otherwise...yeah.

I thought the progression of events and dangers was pretty well explained, but the timeline was very "generous". The fam didn't leave city until 16 weeks, which they would have been way worse off in real life. Kinda HUH??, when they kept saying it was 4 DAYS (or less) for NO to go Tango Up after Katrina.

Poor Idaho. Just so yall know, Oregon is a completely clearcut wasteland, not a stitch of green, rains 24/7, the dirt is all gone in mudslides, and it's full of zombie hippies:nana: and beer.

The doc dying of a cut was a little over the top too--if he was a old fart who got poop in his cut while wiping his butt, yeah, you have to be pretty careless to infect yourself with what he had, especially in pure pristine Idaho(ha). It was only a flesh wound(spank me!). 

I'd eat snake 

PS, my FIL got blood poisoning and gangrene in his toes because he popped a blister he got when he put his foot in hot water. He had heart disease(poor circulation, his legs were practically dead meat anyways) and he put methialate on it(kills cells) and kept it unbandaged in his socks with shoes on for days until he asked someone "what's this red line running up my leg?" Yes he lost the toes, no the wound NEVER healed up until he died about a year and a half later. By that time he also picked up that MERSA stuff.


----------



## mtfarmchick (Feb 18, 2003)

The wife was frustrating the heck out of me! And I thought you could get water from a cactus...silly me!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Michael that is a good point for scavenging, if you see a vehicle with your same wheel/tires etc, take em with you! an extra jack is handy too.

ANd I dont' know why the guy didn't change his flat?

And another thing, buy a new "real" rim and tire for your car for your spare tire, not the stupid donut spare. And check the air in it, nothing like having a flat spare. or a flaccid one.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Darn - I missed it. Guess I'll have to look for it on computer link, or find a re-run. I've got to catch up with you all.

Angie


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

It was on way too late for me to watch the entire thing. However, I agree with everyone else-the timeline was way too generous imo. 

They made some very valid points about food and water though. I was surprised to see my son take an interest in the show, and he even he knew some of the mistakes being made. We even talked (briefly) about how we would do by ourselves, and where we would get water and how. He was having a hard time with the idea of "no fuel, no vehicles or equipment" concept, but his idea is to break into the buried fuel tanks at gas stations  Not bad for a ten year old. 

As I watched that, I realized I am more fortunate than at least 95% of the population because 1) I am prepped way better than most, and 2) I am pretty good at solving problems and 3) I can grow, harvest and safely put up food-even without electricity. 

Did anyone see a mention of food poisoning? I didn't, and that is sure to happen within three months as people attempt to eat things that weren't properly prepared.


----------



## Dr. Mom (Jan 13, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> Darn - I missed it. Guess I'll have to look for it on computer link, or find a re-run. I've got to catch up with you all.
> 
> Angie


Angie, try this link. It shows upcoming dates for "After Armageddon", which was the name of the show.

http://www.history.com/search.do?action=scheduleSearch&searchText=After+Armageddon


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Dr.Mom - looks like a couple of times to catch it.


----------



## drakkensdottir (Oct 2, 2003)

We (dd and I) stayed up late to catch it. She NEVER watches these things with me and it managed to catch her attention. Which led to a very late night discussion.... 

Any thoughts on the van as a giant dehydrator?

~Drak


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

For those that missed the program, it's on again Saturday night at 7:00 and 11:00 PM Central Time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

The wife played an important role. Not everyone is going to cope with the scenario. Survival attitude is where it's at if you are going to make it to the other side. But not everyone is going to have one. Initially at least. Many may develop one as the scenario runs, but some just are not or not well enough anyway.

The real problem there is when the person who is not coping with the situation is your wife, or husband, child, parent, anyone whom you are not willing to abandon.

Los Angeles and most all of Southern California is no place I would want to be in a for-real long-term collapse situation. Way, way too many people, not nearly enough water once their intricate long-distance water distribution network begins to fall apart.

Knowing when to stay put and when to get out for differing scenarios is a very important piece of analysis. When the looters begin to seriously organize then you and whomever is left in your neighborhood/community had better be doing the same. If not then there is your clear sign it's time to go. 

.....Alan.


----------



## brosil (Dec 15, 2003)

Old autos work great as dehydrator, greenhouses, chicken coops and planters if you are handy. Some counties frown on that at this time.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I watch most of it as well, thought it was interesting with the experts explaining trends.
Should be a wake up call for a lot of people, well then again, maybe not.

Supposed to be a good one an to-nite, sort of a Man vs armageddon, need to check and see what the name is.
Also on History Chennel.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Here's the schedule: Apocalypse Man

http://www.history.com/schedule.do


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Look for stuff each night on the history channel, it's supposed to be Apocalypse Week (rah! rah! party on Wayne!)

I went to LA a few years ago, hadn't been since I was a kid going to Disneyland, anyways, I was struck how LA is REALLY a desert. They dump a LOT of water on lush landscaping, the contrast of the dry hills and undeveloped places is huge. You see the lush stuff on tv, and I'm sure that is the LAers impression too.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

I watched it just now after work (love DVR) and thought it was very good. I see from the comments that some people were very frustrated with a person or situation, but we're jaded members of the survival forums. It wasn't made for us. It was made for the sheeple and I think it was just perfect for them. Scared the bejesus out of any that watched, I'm sure. 

Did you all notice when it was made. Before the hiney came out. Interesting, yes.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I can see it at 8pm tonight. I just set the tv reminder.


----------



## Dr. Mom (Jan 13, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> I can see it at 8pm tonight. I just set the tv reminder.


Tonight "Apocalypse Man" is showing. That's a different show than "After Armageddon".


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Oh well, one of them will be on tonight and I'll watch whichever one it is.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

We don't have cable so I guess the Apocalypse just passed us by.

Mike


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Sounds as if he's been reading this forum. Rather neat to see it acted out and comments on the tv, similar to what we talk about.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

This is very interesting as to what he chooses to use, and where he's finding it, and HOW he's locating stuff.

Pretty neat, and some stuff I'd not thought of in that manner.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Now I miss having my Dish hooked up! I hope they'll make the episodes available on line.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

On the Armageddon Man:

Gee, even when I was active duty in the Marine Corps - I could not attempt to do do the human fly aerobatic routine that he did at the draw bridge (I wanted to see how secure his 'pry bar' rope anchor on the draw bridge underside was rigged by the camera crew), climbing up and into the hospital, and up to the top of the 30 story building with his CB radio.. I am not "Rocky the Flying Squirrel" like he is on TV.. I know that I could do the tunnel/ sewer rat trip that he did, after going to the library and finding the city maps..

The field expedient biodiesel was an interesting show and tell.. But wouldn't the Chevy diesel that he hot wired, have a steering column lock???? I know that my 1986 GMC S-15 Jimmy locks the steering column with the ignition key removed..


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up!! I just set up a couple of recordings


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

Armed with a flashlight ? I didn't watch all of it, did he even have a revolver ?
Scaling open drawbridges, who besides special forces and navy seals is going to pull that one off ? Sliding down elevator cables ? C'mon , That program didn't serve the common population very well, 1% maybe. He did have some good tricks but most of it way over the top , from what i saw, IMO.


----------



## zito (Dec 21, 2006)

radiofish said:


> On the Armageddon Man:
> 
> G But wouldn't the Chevy diesel that he hot wired, have a steering column lock???? I know that my 1986 GMC S-15 Jimmy locks the steering column with the ignition key removed..


Can't really say much as I didn't see the show, but any Chev truck new enough to have a diesel (unless it's a heavy truck of 3 tons or bigger) would have a steering column lock. When trucks like that are stolen, 99% are stolen by smashing a hole in the steering column housing, which exposes the inner workings/linkages. The last 1% is stolen by popping out the lock cylinder. Vehicles, at least those made in the last 30-40 years, are -never- stolen by some guy crawling under the dash and rubbing wires together to start it. Makes me giggle whenever I see that happen on TV.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

I've broke... oh, probably 200 steering wheel locks in my day. If your stout or smart (leverage) they really aren't that big of a deterrent. 

More of the fantasy was the actual hot wiring. "those two wires". Sorry... that's the movies. I know how to hot wire old vehicles 80's and earlier but the computer controlled vehicles are a whole different beast.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

What he hot wired a GM . shame shame onstar would have cut to power 

sounds like a nice comedy show make me wish I had something besides broadcast TV .

still cities would have a number of things to scavange as most of the populas would ignore ware houses . 
Of course something ignored by the producers seem to be that some towns have naturally pressurized natural gas and thos towns or cities would like have burned 
do to unattended lines and pilots .
Nice that the hospitals generator had fuel as its more likely to be one of the first to run out since its designed to kick on when the power fails .
funny that even these type shows always tend to completely over look Grain elevators as a source of food


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

The hospital generator didn't have any fuel... He had to go get some diesel from the gas station tank.


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

No matter what else I may have thought of Apocalypse Man, one thing is for certain. Rudy Reyes is HOT!!!

lol


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

TheMartianChick said:


> The hospital generator didn't have any fuel... He had to go get some diesel from the gas station tank.


Nice of him not to think about the highway dept. the flashing arrow and portable warning light trailers have nifty little diesel generator thats already designed to charge a twelve volt batter and will run for days on few gallons , even old cooking oil would work in a pinch.
Of course if he was smart he would have salvage the solar panels from the bridge Ice waning lights or from a remote weather station,telephone switch station, some railroad crossings (batteries included )
next time your out look around an count how many of those 30 watt solar panels you see, I can think of twenty with in five miles of our home .
Has he thought about factories and collecting propane from the forklifts ?? 
way too many things most would over look .
how many are going to be looking at a tractor dealership after such a thing.
I know I would be some of those new diesel minitruck/gators could make for nice transportation , as could golf carts even if you would have to use your salvaged panels to charge them , the cart shops should have new empty batteries and a drum or two of fresh eletrolyte to fill them with if not the raw acid might be found at an auto parts or even hardware store . .
need cold food storage look for a refer pup trailor .
need fuel look for a diapham pump and some hose . just because the pumps arent running doesnt mean there isnt any in the tanks granted its getting harder to find stations with underground tanks , dont over look the paint stores either denatured alcohol mineral spirits, turpentine,naptha

never mind


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

wyld thang said:


> Poor Idaho. Just so yall know, Oregon is a completely clearcut wasteland, not a stitch of green, rains 24/7, the dirt is all gone in mudslides, and it's full of zombie hippies:nana: and beer.......


Ummm Idaho is full of wolves, grizzly bear, snail darters and wild monkeybank flowers thats it, and cant take any interlopers into the mix, it might give the predators indigestion to get exotic tastes mixed in with the regular fare.... so Oregon would still be a better choice ;-Ã

I mised the first show, happened onto the "pocky-lips man" during the last 20 or so minutes..... come on a survivor in the city is gonna send out a signal to find folks using a "CB" radio broadcasting a reapeated message on channel "9"..... 

his filter over the fuel can did not work so he had to use the heet can as a funnel but they did not show that.....if yer gonna try that, better have a couple cans to pull it off and woulda been better to risk the fire at the dumpster oil trap..... 

it aint hard to defeat any steering wheel lock on those old rigs, ive had them where all that was needed was a screw driver to start the rig with and nothing was broke off in there, seen a couple where no key was needed just turn the lock itself and the rig started..... maybe it was just an idaho wolf thing.

leaping like the fella did is asking for injury if you are alone, if there is others in the area and you are not willing to hook up with them it aint at all very smart to scale a building to send out a signal...... 

In all what i seen was good entertainment.... hope i can catch it again and see the rest of it and catch the first one too on a repeat!

William
Idaho.... land of the wolf and grizzy


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

I understood all of your post...... except "snail darters". Can you please tell this uninformed individual what a "snail darter" is?? I'm positive I'll slap myself upside the head and say "DUH!" once you do!


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

What I figured as he broke into that "locked" house he got his head blown off by the occupant. It was an over the top quick painful suicide fest.


IMHO he was the worst threat in the whole city... He basically said lawlessness was ok and he would be the top dog. Top dog wanna bees get killed quick.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

A. Man is now starting again on History Channel.

for those that want to see it for the 1st time, and those that want to see it since reading these comments.

Angie


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Saw A-Pocko Man last night. one thing that came to mind was GLOVES, have an assortment of gloves--the average person leaping and grabbing onto an elevator cable is going to leave his palms behind


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I ended up changing channels and watching SiFi disaster movie (while sewing, doing dishes, on HT, etc).
It's all going to be disaster movies on SiFi this afternoon. 

(I'm not going down an elevator cable if I can get out of it. Stairs are good enough for me, especially if I've not seen anyone or signs of anyone).

Angie


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

PyroDon said:


> Nice of him not to think about the highway dept. the flashing arrow and portable warning light trailers have nifty little diesel generator thats already designed to charge a twelve volt batter and will run for days on few gallons , even old cooking oil would work in a pinch.
> Of course if he was smart he would have salvage the solar panels from the bridge Ice waning lights or from a remote weather station,telephone switch station, some railroad crossings (batteries included )
> next time your out look around an count how many of those 30 watt solar panels you see, I can think of twenty with in five miles of our home .
> Has he thought about factories and collecting propane from the forklifts ??
> ...


When are you gonna get your own tv show? You've got me taking notes!:clap:


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

TheMartianChick said:


> When are you gonna get your own tv show? You've got me taking notes!:clap:


would love to if they would pay for the production.

I see it as knowing your area .
look at your own count where you live . 
where are good fresh water wells or springs in your area , fresh clean water will be worth more than gold . I mean think about it bad water cause more deaths world wide than starvation.
Are there any natural gas wells ? 
Are there any rock quaries ? (these are a source for high explosives) which might come in handy as well as most have bulk fuel storage that would be over looked .
cataloging resources in your area is simple common sense .
whats going to happen to the cattle at the dairy ten miles out of town when the owners and everyone else around is dead ? do you leave the cattle to die simply because they belonged to the dead people ? 
Old farmer jones died in the epidemic do you leave the grain to the mice and rats in his storage bins .
the stores will no doubt be looted . but the average looter is going to take whats on the shelves and ignore the back storage rooms (people dont think)
They will for the most part ignore warehouses an not realize what they are passing up.
sure they will clear out the local walmart of food and batteries but they wont be thinking long term so there will still be clothing and material. ten years down the line those will be worth their weight in food. boots and shoes wear out . pots pans, storage containers . People will grab what they think they need instead of what will prove valuable later . most wouldnt even think of looking in the garden department or pet supply . canned pet foods and such .
smart folks will clear out the pharmacies, smarter folks will check the doctor offices ,dentists,and vets for anti-biotics and drugs .


I see some here saying that salvaging is wrong . well I think according to the story line the bulk of the population has been killed off a virus so its salvaging not stealing after all the dea cant take it with them now can they . 
In suh a case where a virus or bio weapon has killed off your neighbors would it be wrong to release their live stock so it doesnt starve, or use what is now being wasted an left to rot ? 

Knowing the area you live in is very important .
its amazing what info you can gain by simply looking in the yellow pages .
personally I have county extention maps showing locations of wells, bulk fuels storage , explosive magazines, ponds, grain silos and such .


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

I was visiting my modern-living family, so I got to see some of these shows. I gave up on the A Man - he made me tired with all that running around. Why would he prefer to run instead of walk & save calories? It's not like he was being chased. 

But then, I'm old, fat, & happy with my own company. In his position, I'd probably just hunker down & see what happens. 

I liked "After Armageddon," especially the experts. I had many of the same problems with the family in the show that others have mentioned; not getting water from cactus, not leaving town earlier, & especially dying from an easily treatable wound. Why didn't he soak it in salt water? When I got an infection from a cat bite, that's what I did & it worked. It did take 3 days, but that beats the bill from an ER (no insurance & it was a weekend) or dying from not treating it.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Actually, him dying from a cut was one of the more realistic things on the show.

Read up on tetanus a bit... then get your shot.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I just set the cable to remind me for "After Armageddon". It will be on at 7pm CST tonight.

Angie


----------



## Bluegirl (Dec 13, 2004)

My husband was beside himself that the man didn't advertise he had a skill. He was an EMT. He could have used it as a bargaining tool. 

I wish they would have elaborated on the civil war. Why was there a civil war in the South? They never gave a reason. 

And why go to Idaho? What was the reasoning?

Did you notice, after they hot wired the dead man's vehicle, in a later shot he removed the keys before exiting the same vehicle? Oops. I don't understand why the keys weren't in the ignition originally anyway. The dead man was behind the wheel. Why would the keys be missing?

And Seedspreader is correct. Tetanas. He cut his hand while repairing the roof. If you cut yourself on something rusty, you could get lockjaw or blood poisoning.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

wyld thang said:


> Michael that is a good point for scavenging, if you see a vehicle with your same wheel/tires etc, take em with you! an extra jack is handy too.
> 
> ANd I dont' know why the guy didn't change his flat?
> 
> And another thing, buy a new "real" rim and tire for your car for your spare tire, not the stupid donut spare. And check the air in it, nothing like having a flat spare. or a flaccid one.


Our 'new' car a '99 Mazda Protege, had a flat when we went to a cousins wedding last week. Pull out the donut spare, and uh oh, I could poke a finger in it. Thankfully, we were in a small town [Comanche], and I drove [SLOWLY] down the street until I saw a rental place with air. They aired it up for me, no charge.


I have to check it more often, but it is in the trunk with the cover over it, and a load of prep stuff in their on top.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

PyroDon said:


> I see some here saying that salvaging is wrong . well I think according to the story line the bulk of the population has been killed off a virus so its salvaging not stealing after all the dea cant take it with them now can they .
> In suh a case where a virus or bio weapon has killed off your neighbors would it be wrong to release their live stock so it doesnt starve, or use what is now being wasted an left to rot ?
> 
> .


In the show I was watching he kept referring to a Katrina like event.... Not exactly the same. No?


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

stanb999 said:


> In the show I was watching he kept referring to a Katrina like event.... Not exactly the same. No?


No that would not be the same . 
a Katrina type event has an end in site and is a localized event not world wide or even nation wide .


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

I am watching this now and one guy said that after a hurricane, wal-mart was cleaned out. completely. Everything. He mentioned specifically clothing and dog food, but said it was all gone. That was 2 days after the event. I think at first people will take stuff they think they want...electronics, etc. They will still believe that society will return.

And...tetanus is caused by a bacteria, commonly found in poop. Rust has nothing at all to do with it, but that is a common misconception. They sell tetanus anti-toxin (and vaccines too) at the feed store. They are for horses. Not sure if it would work for humans, but it would beat dying.

Jena


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Jerk just let them take all their provisions.... Unbelievable!!!

Yep, they deserve to starve. Think Darwin.


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

stanb999 said:


> Jerk just let them take all their provisions.... Unbelievable!!!


Yeah but the wife was puking , they couldn't just drive off while that was happening,


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

woodsy said:


> Yeah but the wife was puking , they couldn't just drive off while that was happening,


Darwin 2. the southern cal. boy... He should have been beaten just a bit more as a child. He's causing nothing but issues.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

not eating the snake... I can see why the Dad went nuts about it


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Yeah! Ham radio!


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm no Christian.....

Course those folks in the nice town are too strange? Darwin #3


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

stanb999 said:


> I'm no Christian.....
> 
> Course those folks in the nice town are too strange? Darwin #3


You know... Christians are always shown as kooks on these TV shows.

Actually there were some pretty standard hollywood undertones to the whole thing...

Guns were what the bad guys had... no one would have one in their home. EGADS.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

seedspreader said:


> You know... Christians are always shown as kooks on these TV shows.
> 
> Actually there were some pretty standard hollywood undertones to the whole thing...
> 
> Guns were what the bad guys had... no one would have one in their home. EGADS.


Hey now, I wasn't begrudging them. I'd have stayed a bit till they drove me out as the heathen I am. 

I agree the Hollywood has this upside down.
:soap:
Liberalism causes the exact opposite of it's intent. 

Sorry Angie. Getting down now.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Stan - seeing this there is a bit of soap box thoughts going on.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

AngieM2 said:


> Stan - seeing this there is a bit of soap box thoughts going on.




And in the end....

We have Homesteading Today :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


It's what we do and who we are. 

Who on here shouldn't be proud?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Ain't it the truth!


That show would be really interesting if they started off with an HT S&EP family.

or just a plain HT mid-range family, and very different with several of the others here that are even more learned in these ways.

Angie


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

I think we're ok as long as it's a *homemade soapbox*.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

seedspreader said:


> I think we're ok as long as it's a *homemade soapbox*.












Good comeback!


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

AngieM2 said:


> Ain't it the truth!
> 
> 
> That show would be really interesting if they started off with an HT S&EP family.
> ...


Na, I'd be boring.

I didn't have to go to work and the bank didn't call.
I planted the garden.
I canned the produce.
I milked the goats.
I slaughtered the chickens or the pig.
Oh, it's winter again. I miss Homesteading today......



That's about all for the trauma.


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

I think the sociology professors did a good job narrating the AFTER armageddon program.
They seemed to be on top of human nature and what if this happened scenarios.
What made an impression on me the most was the hiding out factor. Everyone becomes a target for whatever they have for survival. So the need to hide out and be able to protect yours truly and survival possessions is paramount.
For years I've been thinking about building that small camp on the back 40, couple thousand feet back from the road , could abandon the house if worse come to worse and hide out there with provisions, that big lumber pile is beckoning.,


----------



## countrymech (Nov 28, 2005)

My wife and I watched it last night. It was interesting that the dad took so long to get the hint, I figured he'd have got a clue when the neighbors pulled out. I second Wyld Thang, stock gloves. Things might have been differant if dad had been wearing some gloves. I was proud of my wife though, she started screaming at the TV when the wife dropped the pistol and they ran out leaving their pistol as well as the other guys rifle. Typical Hollywood mistake I guess. All in all, maybe it will wake some people up to the delicate nature of the world as we know it.


----------



## SLD Farm (Dec 19, 2007)

My husband and I lived in Columbus for 2 yrs while finishing our degrees. I can guarantee that at the 1st sign of social collapse we would have ditched the city. I can't believe it took them so long to finally get the hint.
Also the 1st thing we bought when we moved to the city was a pistol for me. I learned how to use it and think it is a skill that everyone should have.
I think that the show did a decent job showing how people will struggle with adapting and think that the old civilization rules still exist. People like that family will be lucky to survive. Gonna have to toughen up and fast. The prepared, tough and intelligent will survive. The meek, unprepared and dumb will inherit nothing.
You will need to band together as it showed. The "clan" mentality is important. A single household is not going to be able to defend itself in a true Armagedon type of situation. When people work together resources can be unlocked, be they material or manpower to create what is needed, that otherwise would be impossible to attain.


----------

